# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Дхарма и Карма.

## Семён Сгулов

Уважаемый Прабху, Здравствуйте.

"Дхарма" и "Карма" - многие ставят эти понятия на одну платформу в итоге ничего понять невозможно. Разграничьте пожалуйста две категории деятельности Дхарма и Карма. Могут ли эти два понятия существовать одновременно?. То есть Исполняя Дхарму человек хочет изменить карму (пример)-такое вообще возможно?. Насколько я понимаю конституция (основа) абсолютно разная. Может ли через карму человек прийти к пониманию своей Дхармы? В данном случае речь идёт о Бхагавата - Дхарме.

Если я всё правильно понял, то тех кто удовлетворяет свои чувства учат законам кармы (покаяние, искупление, благочестие) а тех кто служит Богу ( По Дхарме ), учат тому что Благополучие приходит именно от следования своей Дхарме. Если так тогда разъяснять, тому кто идёт путём Кармической деятельности принципы Благополучия от Следования Дхарме - это не верно в принципе. И Вполне вероятно если карми - начнёт следовать Предписаниям Шастр - в части Бхагавата- Дхармы, то он вообще всего лишится ? Ведь Исполнение Дхармы предполагает отсутствие самой склонности к удовлетворению собственных чувств и наличие желания служить чувствами и органами чувств Кришне. Будьте Добры... Внесите ясность.

Спасибо.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Уважаемый Прабху, Здравствуйте.
> 
> "Дхарма" и "Карма" - многие ставят эти понятия на одну платформу в итоге ничего понять невозможно. Разграничьте пожалуйста две категории деятельности Дхарма и Карма. Могут ли эти два понятия существовать одновременно?. То есть Исполняя Дхарму человек хочет изменить карму (пример)-такое вообще возможно?. Насколько я понимаю конституция (основа) абсолютно разная. Может ли через карму человек прийти к пониманию своей Дхармы? В данном случае речь идёт о Бхагавата - Дхарме.
> 
> Если я всё правильно понял, то тех кто удовлетворяет свои чувства учат законам кармы (покаяние, искупление, благочестие) а тех кто служит Богу ( По Дхарме ), учат тому что Благополучие приходит именно от следования своей Дхарме. Если так тогда разъяснять, тому кто идёт путём Кармической деятельности принципы Благополучия от Следования Дхарме - это не верно в принципе. И Вполне вероятно если карми - начнёт следовать Предписаниям Шастр - в части Бхагавата- Дхармы, то он вообще всего лишится ? Ведь Исполнение Дхармы предполагает отсутствие самой склонности к удовлетворению собственных чувств и наличие желания служить чувствами и органами чувств Кришне. Будьте Добры... Внесите ясность.
> 
> Спасибо.


Встав на путь любовного преданного служения Богу, можно больше не волноваться по поводу искупления своих грехов или выполнения своих телесных предназначений. Суть любовного преданного служения Богу - доставлять Ему удовольствие всеми своими словами, мыслями и действиями. Такое поведение преданного уже не попадает под действие законов кармы, он погружается в милость Господа и быстро возвращается в духовный мир. Преданный принимает Духовного Учителя и во всем следует его руководству, чтобы не сбиться с этого пути. И что самое интересное, ни что не мешает задействовать наши способности в служении Богу. Мы не отказываемся от своей природы, мы посвящаем свою природу Богу, задействуем её в любовном преданном служении. Мы отказываемся только от наших греховных привычек.

----------

